# Big Als midnight sales



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

Just wonder if the tanks on sale on Big Als midnight sales flyers can be drilled or they are tempered glass?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Tigercga said:


> Just wonder if the tanks on sale on Big Als midnight sales flyers can be drilled or they are tempered glass?


generally those sizes are none tempered on the backs and sides, but you can always email or call the manufacturer, or ask BA's they know pretty well

I have found manufacturer charts in the past saying which panels are tempered (sometimes just the bottom


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Big Ray said:


> I had a tank bought from BA, it sais tempered glass, so means u cant drill it,
> 
> well I did and its fine, lol, so I guess it depends on how well it is drilled. not sure.
> 
> ...


usually the tempered sticker on the bottom of the tank means the bottom one or more of the panels are tempered, a lot of the time it's just the bottom


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Big Ray said:


> I had a tank bought from BA, it sais tempered glass, so means u cant drill it,
> 
> well I did and its fine, lol, so I guess it depends on how well it is drilled. not sure.
> 
> ...


If it's really tempered, the whole pane will shutter into thousand pieces, but usuallly BA's perfecto tanks only have bottom as tempered.


----------

